# Do you have a lightboard mascot?



## icewolf08 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, this is a really simple question. Post photos if you do!

Here is mine:


This is Ninja Bunny

And some friends from the props department:


----------



## willbb123 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a penguin that I've named twofer.


Around christmas time I had Stewie from family guy.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 6, 2009)

I have Tux, the penguin,

(Yes, I do realise that Tux is the Linux mascot, and Strand consoles are based on a Microsoft system)

Icewolf, I can't help but wonder who nitted the grim reaper, nitting is mostly done by old ladies, and I wonder how many old ladies nitt the grim reaper?

>


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 6, 2009)

NickJones said:


> Icewolf, I can't help but wonder who nitted the grim reaper, nitting is mostly done by old ladies, and I wonder how many old ladies nitt the grim reaper?



First off, they are all crocheted. While I can both knit and crochet, I didn't make these guys, one of our crew members did. I would venture to guess that about 75% of our regular crew know how to knit and/or crochet, and do so regularly backstage, especially during tech.


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Jun 6, 2009)

I had an adorable Hippo I named Leko but he was stolen .


----------



## jongaduet (Jun 6, 2009)

i got a cheap buddha, for to remind me that how ever long the second act is... nothing is permanent


----------



## NickJones (Jun 7, 2009)

t-shirt I once saw said:


> I have the body of a god, Buddha


I found this amusing, I would have got it, but I am a rake.
Nick


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 8, 2009)

I've had a few board-mascots... Don't have one anymore. Have no idea where any of them went . My girlfriend gave me my last one too.

I like the Buddha idea ^_^.

I've seen some really good board-buddies, I'll have to look to see if I have photos.


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm liking the other hand made mascots. Here's mine...a squid. It was a gift from a friend and was dangling over my light board at previous employment.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 9, 2009)

Has Squid got a name?


----------



## renegadeblack (Jun 9, 2009)

The choir director who was our TD for a while (no offense to her, but that was a bad time, she wasn't at all a TD) had this good luck dragonfly type thing that we had mounted next to the lighting desk, I don't know where it's since gone...


----------



## Thatoneguy (Jun 22, 2009)

When I was running board this year I had two. 
An a penguin with a head set I made during a show (the one perched on the encoders) and an angry syphilis sore (lurking between the monitors)


 

The fun part came when a stage manager got attached to the syphilis and when I wasn't there one show texted me asking where syphilis was. 
I, of course, responded 'In my pants?'
It just felt right.

Also had some finger zombies I kept near my biscuit but they didn't last much past x-mas.


----------



## sparkyinnc (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a black rubber rat named Squeaky and a white rubber rat named Richard that sit on my console & keep me company. Both squeak (though not as loud as when new) when squeezed, which is sometimes beneficial during longer days.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 22, 2009)

Thatoneguy said:


> An a penguin with a head set I made during a show (the one perched on the encoders) and an angry syphilis sore (lurking between the monitors)


Thanks for the laugh.  I presume syphilis is the red dot in the background?
Nick


----------



## SAWYeR (Jun 22, 2009)

Oooooo look at That One Guy with his Eos and his Syphilis


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 12, 2009)

Not really a mascot but a lot of fun and a great way to release stress... let me show you the top of the PC located next to the light board. The force field button plays part of the Star Wars Imperial March. The Mickey Mouse button says "Oh boy"... a wonderful sarcastic treat.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, you didn't loose your USB! 
Good to see you work hard, by the way Gaff,
*Happy 6,000th POST*(Balloons ect)
Nick


----------



## kiilljoy (Jul 27, 2009)

Those are great. I don't know why, but I think that squid is one of the neatest things I've ever seen.


----------



## ishboo (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been meaning to post to this thread ans I just got a picture tonight:


----------



## MrsFooter (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't have any pictures, but last summer our board opp had two on his Hog. One was an Office Max "That Was Easy" button, and the other was a a rabbit cut out of duvetyne. Get it? The duvetyne rabbit?
I promise it was funny at the time...


----------



## ishboo (Jul 31, 2009)

We had a Staples Easy Button that I wired the inards of a mouse into so we used it as our go button for sound effects and from there could midi fire the light board. That was Easy!


----------



## g15 (Jul 31, 2009)

ishboo said:


> We had a Staples Easy Button that I wired the inards of a mouse into so we used it as our go button for sound effects and from there could midi fire the light board. That was Easy!



I know what I'm doing tomorrow! That's an awesome idea!


----------



## ishboo (Aug 3, 2009)

g15 said:


> I know what I'm doing tomorrow! That's an awesome idea!


Just open up an old mouse and find the correct button and with a little extra cable you can wire it up in under 5 minutes, it is fantastic.


----------



## Soxred93 (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't have a picture at the moment, but out lightboard mascot isn't even located at the board. It's a stuffed Spiderman toy which is holding a sign that says "Your momma". It's currently located underneath one of the FOH bays.


----------



## JohnEstep (Sep 14, 2009)

When we did Ragtime two seasons ago, we needed some protection and some kick-assedness, so I picked up a mini Battlestar Pegasus, that seemed to help the board out significantly


----------



## Jinglish (Sep 15, 2009)

JohnEstep said:


> When we did Ragtime two seasons ago, we needed some protection and some kick-assedness, so I picked up a mini Battlestar Pegasus, that seemed to help the board out significantly


And I thought that the garden gnome I got this summer would be a great board mascot. Now I need to find a Galactica or Pegasus model...


----------



## CBR372 (Sep 16, 2009)

Idk, but would a board op with a S4 tattoo count?


----------



## NickJones (Sep 16, 2009)

You have to be kidding me, seen a guy with a Retro Apple logo tattoed on him, thaught that was a bit far.. But geez....


----------



## zuixro (Sep 16, 2009)

CBR372 said:


> Idk, but would a board op with a S4 tattoo count?



Pics please?


----------



## epimetheus (Sep 16, 2009)

I've seen a original NES controller tattoo before, but an S4 would be totally awesome. The question is what degree? And how was it lamped?


----------



## CBR372 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here it is! 750 Watt 19 degree. Now, the first one to guess the intended gel color gets a dollar! I'll give you a hint. It's an R.


----------



## epimetheus (Sep 16, 2009)

Now that's dedication to your craft!


----------



## CBR372 (Sep 16, 2009)

thats it is. Now lets see how fast ETC is on him due to copyrights.


----------



## zuixro (Sep 16, 2009)

CBR372 said:


> Here it is! 750 Watt 19 degree. Now, the first one to guess the intended gel color gets a dollar! I'll give you a hint. It's an R.



Whichever one is closest to blood colored....


----------



## CBR372 (Sep 16, 2009)

getting close.. I guess. Btw just wanted to add that the tattoo is actually mine. I was just worried about any copyright issues... Hope you guys like it! Cause I know I do!


----------



## chris325 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm guessing R26. That is an awesome tattoo, by the way.


----------



## CBR372 (Sep 16, 2009)

your about ten pages numbers off but getting closer. Remember I said intended... So the blood does get in the way a bit...


----------



## shiben (Sep 16, 2009)

R35, R36, something like that?


----------



## CBR372 (Sep 16, 2009)

Very close Shiben! Thats what it looks like now actually, well more like an R333, but original it was a tad darker


----------



## Spader (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I just feel an obligation to say this, but...wow.

I like this idea...maybe I'll find some mascot for our board and bring him in...


----------



## NickJones (Sep 17, 2009)

I would like to shake your hand.


----------



## CBR372 (Sep 19, 2009)

*shakes hand*


----------



## shiben (Sep 19, 2009)

Is it bad that I want one too?


----------



## CBR372 (Sep 19, 2009)

Not at all! Im planning on getting a bowline knot (I hold the KCACTF's Northwest region record for fastest tying of a bowline). Also I want to get a few of my favorite Gobo's! I mean they already come in stencil form!


----------



## shiben (Sep 19, 2009)

I actually had a random breakup pattern on my arm for a few months... Note to self: When taken out of a Source 4 after 5 hours of continuous use, gobos are very hot, and leave nasty marks on the skin. BTW, thats really cool that you have such a useful record. Bowline knots are possibly my favorite...


----------

